# Best Roofing Tool Belts



## JRVROOFING (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello, I have been a roofer for about 8 years now and cant find a decent pair of pouches that last with the beating they take. If anyone wants to share what they wear and maybe a picture that would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Occidental Leather has the best belts.


----------



## matthewcims (Feb 15, 2009)

Just picked up the 7bag framers. Havent broke them in but they seem very legit. Well worth the price


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

for an alternative to occidental (which i've had), check out mcrose. just got a pair of tool bags from him and they are excellent and work better for me than the occidental's did.


----------



## JRVROOFING (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks ive had my eye on the occidentals but they just seem so nice to be worn roofing. I guess if they can handle the beating why not give them a try.


----------



## 4X4KLEIN (Jul 17, 2010)

neill said:


> for an alternative to occidental (which i've had), check out mcrose. just got a pair of tool bags from him and they are excellent and work better for me than the occidental's did.



Looks like a nice product. I'm going to order the "Jr. Belt" for my 12 year old :thumbup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

4X4KLEIN said:


> Looks like a nice product. I'm going to order the "Jr. Belt" for my 12 year old :thumbup:


I did the same with occidental leather's kids belt.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

matthewcims said:


> Just picked up the 7bag framers. Havent broke them in but they seem very legit. Well worth the price


I got the same ones with suspenders, they are bad azz.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

4X4KLEIN said:


> Looks like a nice product. I'm going to order the "Jr. Belt" for my 12 year old :thumbup:


Very nice. I got the fixed belt with a plastic clip buckle until I was 15 and bought my own. :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I use my adjust to fit framers bags for roofing....you can fit alot of stuff and they are durable.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

the set of occidentals i have now are about 4 yrs old.and they look like they might go another 3 easy. 3 bag system.


----------



## ACS1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it just me or do those McRose bags look suspiciously like Occi's? Even their insignia...:huh:


----------



## ACS1 (Feb 13, 2009)

To add to the discussion though, I have an old set of Occidental barrel bags that I'll break out to use for roofing or forming in the mud. 

They're a less expensive set of bags that still have the durability to last several years.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

ACS1 said:


> Is it just me or do those McRose bags look suspiciously like Occi's? Even their insignia...:huh:


i'm not 100% sure but it seems that mcrose has been around at least as long as occidental.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

JRVROOFING said:


> Hello, I have been a roofer for about 8 years now and cant find a decent pair of pouches that last with the beating they take. If anyone wants to share what they wear and maybe a picture that would be appreciated. Thanks.


Hey. 
I've got 30 years in. 
I've worked with everything from aprons to carpenter's belts to my current rig. 
For the money, I'd say anything by AWP/Rooster Products is an excellent upgrade. 

When you're ready to treat yourself like a king, 
then you can upgrade to a set of Occidentals. 
Anything other than those two are inferior 
and not worthy of consideration brother.

For now, my Roofer's Rig is my Occidental Framer's Belt with one pouch on the left side full of fasteners and some tools and just a hammer holster and knife sheath on my right side (I'm right handed). I was nervous at first about using my Oxy's for roofing, but once I did, I never looked back. They are a dream and tough as nails (no pun intended! :laughing: )

*My AWP Roofing Rig: *










*My Occidental Framing Rig:*










*A little worn in...*










*This is what an AWP set looks like new...
*


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

JRVROOFING said:


> Thanks ive had my eye on the occidentals but they just seem so nice to be worn roofing. I guess if they can handle the beating why not give them a try.


In my case, I wasn't worried about them being able to take a beating. 

I was just being a premadonna and didn't want to get them dirty with 
anything other than sawdust. Once you work with them, fughetaboutit.
You'll never go back to anything else. At first, they'll be as stiff as hell,
but that's the beauty. Once you break them in, they'll be custom fit to
"you" and they disappear on your waist and become part of you.


----------



## JRVROOFING (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everybody!


----------

